# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  پرش از روی یک شیء در turbo c

## mahdipcpc

سلام کسی میتونه کمک کنه و بگه برای اینکه یه آدمک از روی یه شیء بپره باید چیکار کنیم مثل super mario. برای توضیح ساده مثلا اگه بگید یه دایره رو چجوری از روی مربع بپرونیمم حله.
ممنون

----------

